# Aggressive parrotlet



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

After my lovely parrotlet died I was keen to get another - but with hindsight I think I rushed into it! I was told by the lady I purchased him from that he was very tame and very friendly. She had to rehome him due to a family allergy. (Maybe that should have rung some alarm bells) Unfortunately, that has proved not to be the case. He talks beautifully but if you go near his cage he tries to attack. If you dare to put your hand in, he will chase your hand around and bite you. I am so disappointed and have no idea what to do about it. I have tried taking things very slowly. I have tried with him out of the cage (thinking it might be that he just doesn't like you putting your hand in his cage) but nothing seems to work. He is hell bent on going for anyone who gets close to him. This is not a new thing - he has been like this ever since we got him. I assumed it was going to take him some time to settle down with us, but he shows no signs of improvement. Any ideas please?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

How long have you had him for? My rescue Amazon took 2 years before she stopped biting me, she will attack everyone else though! I takes time and patience for them to settle and to learn to trust you, they aren't like dogs either where you can tell them off when they do bite as that tends to make them worse, so you just have to not react to bad behaviour and totally ignore it, even if you have blood pouring down your finger!, and reward wanted behaviour. Hard to do I know when they take a chunk out but if you take things slowly I'm sure your little bird will come round, please don't get rid of him as he will more than likely end up like the zillions of birds who are dumped on for sale sites who are passed from pillar to post and their behaviour never allowed the chance to change. 
Birds like stability and to feel secure and part of the family so having more than likely been bought recently by the previous owner and sold on quickly when they realised it bites you maybe one of many owners so he's probably very insecure and scared.

My little rescue cockatoo was also a biter and a screamer and has had at least 6 previous owners, the last keeping her in a garage for 5 yrs in a budgie cage, she came round too with time and patience and is very lovable, but parrots tend to take years to settle so you're in it for the long haul! You just need to find out the little birds favourite treats/ toys etc and he'll learn you are actually a good thing and before long he'll be looking forward to you interacting with him and will gradually stop guarding his cage. I wouldn't be trying to pick him up to start with, get him used to your hands by feeding him by hand his favourite treats, don't put them in his food bowl, feed him from outside the cage to start with to lessen the chances of you getting bitten and reacting to his threats, try not to flinch as this is what he wants! It was about 6 months before I tried to pick up my Amazon, even then I'd get bitten but she gradually stopped, I can also read her better to avoid when she is in a mood and is more likely to bite, she's very food motivated so it is easier! I've had her 4 years now and she steps up, will let me trim her nails, handle her all over and will play too, so a major improvement to the aggressive/scared/withdrawn bird she was when we got her, so we'll worth the effort and all the bites!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I have yet to find a food he totally adores. The previous owner said his favourite foods were broccoli and weetabix. So far he doesn't seem interested in either. We have had him for about 9 months and have only recently moved house. Our previous house wasn't too great for him to be out of the cage too much but this one is perfect. It doesn't seem to make much difference though. He still doesn't like us  I am just so upset that he doesn't seem to respond. Maybe I am being too hasty and still expecting him to be like my previous bird. Looking back, I think his previous owner knew he was like this as he went for her hand when she tried to show me how friendly he was. She said it was cos he didn't know me, but maybe he always went for her. I don't know. I have tried all sorts of foods - he doesn't seem to favour anything over anything else which makes it hard to use food as a way of helping him be less anxious. Any ideas please?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I just had a look on the net to see if there are any specific things for you to try on your little guy, I've not had a parrotlet before, but found a parrotlet forum which has loads of things to try and a few folk with the same issues you're having - www.talkparrotlets.com, will be far better tips from folk who have tried with these little birds on there. Hang in there though as 9 months plus a house move is not that long in bird terms, so I'm sure he will come round in time, hope that's of some help!. Any pics as they are so cute!


----------

